# Looking for this:



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone had ever found the sound file to this halloween novelty:





It's been around for so long, I figured someone had to have it. Lol

Thanks guys.
-Anthony


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, that was an easy one ! http://www.4shared.com/audio/2PMRIQgJ/Screaming_Doll.html


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol I just played the youtube video the cat nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just messing with two of those dolls trying to take the sound capsules out of them. They kept going off and each time they did, made me jump. I was literally starting to shake as I'd come in for another attempt.  Something about that sound....


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

my daughter and i had two of those a couple of years ago , we were told
to get them out of the house after a day or so LOL ( i still have mine somewhere)


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

LoL thanks, Dark Lord.
But I'm trying to get my hands on a really good quality version of that for a soundtrack I've been working on. 

And yeah, that last moan is really creepy, especially for what I'm using it for. Haha
-Anthony


----------

